# Newbie to streaming….remote control question



## Dsizzle31 (12 mo ago)

Hey guys. I just dumped DIRECTV and we are trying out Spectrum streaming. I am having trouble finding a suitable remote. I have a Samsung smart TV so I can get the Spectrum app on there. My frustration with the Samsung remote is that it has very few buttons on it. There are no number keys so if I want to change the channel, I have to scroll to it on the guide. That is tedious when I’m trying to go to channel 600 and I’m on channel 5.

is there a good universal remote that will work with Spectrum streaming I can easily change channels?

One more question. Spectrum streaming does have cloud DVR so I can record programs. Is it possible to pause live TV with a better remote or is that not possible with Spectrum streaming.

Thanks!


----------



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

Hello! Welcome to the streaming life. Unfortunately I'm not well versed in Spectrum, at all, as it's really not a provider available in my area. Hopefully someone else here is able to assist!

In terms to your universal remote question, does Spectrum provide a remote for the streaming service? A Spectrum remote (that you could buy secondhand/eBay) might be able to be paired to the Samsung TV and give you all the functionality you'd normally have.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

If you're using the Spectrum app on your Samsung TV then there's no other remote that can provide those added functions. You're limited to the functions provided via the Samsung TV's remote. Does Spectrum provide a dedicate box that you can use instead of the app on your TV? It's the same issue when folks use streaming services like DirecTV Stream on a Roku. You can't get the added features of the DirecTV Stream box's remote without actually having a DirecTV Stream box.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

What model Samsung TV are we talking about?

There are Android and iOS apps from Samsung that have a number pad.


----------



## RebekaElbert (9 mo ago)

I don't have problems with all this stuff because I started to invest in this domain not long ago, and I have successfully gained some liberty. Also, I tried streaming, but I realized that it's not what I want. That's why I invest in hulu stock after some research. And I realized that it's much easier, and you have more opportunities. Fun the fact that I could now remote how I want the channel. So by investing in this, you can already see how it will be better for you. But you already see how it would be more convenient.


----------



## 1948GG (Aug 4, 2007)

Universally these so-called 'smart' sets are lame compared to any of the streaming boxes, roku to appletv. It does take a bit if a paradyme shift to stop thinking of channel numbers to navigate around, particularly when using a live streaming service like YouTube tv or hulu live. But it jumps from one channel to another and takes the same number or less keystrokes on most to jump around rather than the now ancient cable or satellite boxes. Even flipping back and forth between two 'channels' only takes four strokes of very close together buttons on roku, even without a 'last channel' button, and if one had to punch in a three or four digit number and then 'execute' it would be the same strokes and much slower. I think you'd find that navigating around would be faster and easier than any other unit.

There's a reason why folks buy these boxes, and rarely use the sets 'built in' features, unless they have embedded roku's and such. You'll also find that the tv set manufacturers drag their feet updating those built in systems; all my sets are 'smart' and it only takes a couple of years before they get 'dumb'.


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

1948GG said:


> Universally these so-called 'smart' sets are lame compared to any of the streaming boxes, roku to appletv. It does take a bit if a paradyme shift to stop thinking of channel numbers to navigate around, particularly when using a live streaming service like YouTube tv or hulu live. But it jumps from one channel to another and takes the same number or less keystrokes on most to jump around rather than the now ancient cable or satellite boxes. Even flipping back and forth between two 'channels' only takes four strokes of very close together buttons on roku, even without a 'last channel' button, and if one had to punch in a three or four digit number and then 'execute' it would be the same strokes and much slower. I think you'd find that navigating around would be faster and easier than any other unit.
> 
> There's a reason why folks buy these boxes, and rarely use the sets 'built in' features, unless they have embedded roku's and such. You'll also find that the tv set manufacturers drag their feet updating those built in systems; all my sets are 'smart' and it only takes a couple of years before they get 'dumb'.


I have 7 TVs , all of them are “smart” TVs. I have an external streaming device attached to all of them. It’s been a long time since I even knew a “channel number” associated to any channels I watch. None of the streaming services I use even uses channel numbers.


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

Dsizzle31 said:


> Hey guys. I just dumped DIRECTV and we are trying out Spectrum streaming. I am having trouble finding a suitable remote. I have a Samsung smart TV so I can get the Spectrum app on there. My frustration with the Samsung remote is that it has very few buttons on it. There are no number keys so if I want to change the channel, I have to scroll to it on the guide. That is tedious when I’m trying to go to channel 600 and I’m on channel 5.
> 
> is there a good universal remote that will work with Spectrum streaming I can easily change channels?
> 
> ...


I have a new Samsung tv. It came with that crummy remote like yours. So I tried to use the remote that came with my 4 year old Samsung in my bedroom. It works like a champ on my new Samsung. The part number for the remote is AA59-00600A. Amazon has them pretty cheap.


----------

